# Bosch guide bushing set



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

I just got the 7 peice set and the adapter there were no instructions in the box besides the instructions on the box, I want to use a flush trim bit and a straight bit so I can use a dado jig I made, which one can I use with the bosch 1617 router with a 1/2 shank, thanks for all the anticipated help.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Eugd; I'm absolutely the wrong guy to give you the definitive answer, but I'm pretty sure the Gurus need to know the width of the Dado, and the diameter of the bits you want to use. There's going to be a bit of arithmetic involved.
For myself, I've simply used the baseplate as my 'bumper' for my dado jigs.
That's just me.


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

3/4 dado, thanks


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

I made the woodwispers dado jig and in the video he used a guide bushing, I wanted to be more accurate with the jig, usually use a board and do it that way but if I make some thing like a bookcase I don't always have them line up exactly, still new to all this stuff even though I been a diyer for several years, now trying a little more craftsman stuff these days, thanks for all your information


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

You should look up "exact width dado jig". This will allow you to adjust the width of your dado to fit the board perfectly. This one is pretty good but there are many plans out there. You use a straight bit and a bushing. I'd pick a bushing that is 1/4" bitter than your straight bit. You actually use it to cut the exact width jig rabbets so it's truly a perfect fit.

edit: posted this just as you posted yours saying pretty much what I said. The WW's jig is pretty good. you can't go wrong.

You just have to measure and mark to align your dados. You could also cut a spacer board to help with your aligning the jig.


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

That's the jig I made, so if it's a 3/4 straight bit I need a bushing that is 1 inch? But in the kit there is a 3/4 (ra1115) OD but bigger than that is the ra1121 OD which is 1 3/8. Did I buy the wrong kit? If so I can return it back to Amazon and get the correct one,


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

It's not that simple. 

With a 3/4 straight bit, the narrowest dado you can cut is 3/4". Given that 3/4" plywood is typically more like 23/32", your 3/4" bit doesn't work in a lot of cases. I mostly use 1/4" and 1/2" bits for dados. If your rabbets on each side the jig's throat are 1/8" then you can use a 3/4" bushing for a 1/2" bit and a 1/2" bushing for a 1/4" bit. 

What I did was cut oversized rabbets on the jig (1/4" I think though it might have been 3/16"...) and then put a 1/4" plunge bit in the router and a 1/2" bushing. I adjusted the jig so that the rabbet edges were exactly the bushing width apart (and parallel by doing it at both ends of the channel). Then I plunged and ran the router the length of the channel. That took off just enough to leave a 1/8" rabbet (or lip if you prefer). Viola' - perfect offset.

So, I think you need a 1/2" straight bit. And maybe a 1/4" if you are planning to do smaller than 1/2" dados. Note that no plywood is actually the thickness it's sold as, it's always a tad thinner. I'd probably keep the kit if I were in your shoes


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You might want to check out Harry Sinclair's tutorials which can be found on the home page. He goes over using bushings.


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks that makes more sense, I have a set of 50 bits from Amazon and I have a 1/2 inch, so I'll use that and the 3/4 guide that should do it I hope. Can I use any other bushing with the kit? I was reading on other threads that I can use the thread template guide adapter with other guides, and which one would be good with the bosch 1617?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I use a pattern bit and no guide bushing. The bearing follows the jig. Guaranteed good fit if you used your workpiece to set the width.

Check out my post.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/49738-exact-width-dado-jig.html

Hope you find this info helpful.
Mike


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't have a pattern bit in the 50 peice set by ATE pro but have several different flush trim bits with the bearing on the bottom, probably can't use that like stringer suggested but thanks, will keep that in mind will read the thread


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Eugd said:


> I don't have a pattern bit in the 50 peice set by ATE pro but have several different flush trim bits with the bearing on the bottom, probably can't use that like stringer suggested but thanks, will keep that in mind will read the thread


A bit with a bottom bearing won't work for cutting dadoes.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

A pattern bit is a good one to have. Bushings can be confusing and using a pattern bit is simpler. However, the OP specifically was asking about bushings. One of the beauties about woodworking, there are usually a lot of different ways to accomplish something.


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Going to ordered the pattern bit, which size and length is mostly used? I tried the 1/2 straight bit with the 3/4 bushing and it worked well with the jig on s peice of scrap wood, going to build a bookcase from my daughters room next week, should can't wait to see how it turns out, thanks for all of your help


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been using this one. It is 1/2 inch in diameter and works well for 1/4 inch deep dadoes or even 3/8 inch.

1/2'' Pattern Router Bit | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware

Good luck with your project.
Mike


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Glad to hear you got it sorted out. 

A pattern bit is also called a "top bearing flush trim bit", though the industry seems to only call the shorter ones "pattern bits". I have one that has, iirc, a 1/2" cut depth. You don't need a very tall bit because most dados aren't that deep and you don't want to take too much of a bit in one pass. I've seen pattern bits with a 1/4" cut depth.

By the way, take a look at routerbitworld.com, Great prices, $1 shipping and no tax. They have freud, cmt and amana.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Freud 16-560..
nothing stopping you from changing the bearing OD iof need be...

Freud Tools | 1/2" (Dia.) Mortising Bit


----------

